# Valentines Rose



## Numpty (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi everyone joined a while ago and forgot so thought its about time I started posting.
A Rose I bought my partner for Valentines day.
Iso 200
F/20
1/100's
Macro flash
Feel free to critique im unsure on the ringflash catchlight in the droplet I dont mind it my wife hates it.


----------



## tpe (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey Numpty, welcome, and what a beautiful first post.

Tim


----------



## Numpty (Feb 22, 2011)

Small world hey.


----------



## BradSut26 (Feb 22, 2011)

awesome! beautiful photo. i dont mind the ringflash catchlight. but i definitely thin it takes away from the photo. just my opinion though. but i still love it!


----------

